# Short erm Miami boat storage



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Here’s a vid from the offshore guide, payment for advice....


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry forgot a T in the title and I can’t correct it


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Rickenbacker marina maybe.


----------



## gheenoeclassic (Jan 13, 2019)

Northbeach Marina? I think they have boat storage


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions I’ll check them out


----------

